# "tis the season



## sawhorseray (Dec 23, 2021)

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2021)

Almost made me choke a couple times . Good ones there .


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 23, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Ray...


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2021)

Ray , there's always one or two from every batch that remind of something that happened in real life . 
Makes it all the funnier .


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 23, 2021)

Saw a sign at a restaurant near my house:

Dear Santa,
All I want is a copy of your naughty list.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Saw a sign at a restaurant near my house:
> 
> Dear Santa,
> All I want is a copy of your naughty list.




Funny---I just heard that on Happy Days today:
Potsie said to Ralph, "Hey Pots, lets go get the list of Bad Girls from Santa".

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks Ray
I really needed some chuckles today


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks Ray! I loved em... again! 

Merry Christmas!

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 23, 2021)

I was laughing. Those were great.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 24, 2021)

My favorite is silence of the lambs elf and killer Rudolph ! Oh those are all good for a laugh!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 25, 2021)

I'm late to the party, but these were all great Ray!  I can't think of a better way to start Christmas morning.
Thank you my friend, and have a merry and safe Holiday.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks Ray.
Love John Wayne.
Gary


----------

